# Uromastyx lizard set up?



## J.huff23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Was is the minimum tank size for keeping one of these lizards through adult hood? I had one when I was younger and I've been considering getting one again.


----------



## stingray (Jun 16, 2012)

*Which uromastyx are you looking to get? I have had many different types of uromastyxs. Here is my male egyptian (aegypticus). Here are some pics of him and his home.*













A little older in these pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arianji (Jun 16, 2012)

That is a beautiful healthy uromastyx and a wonderful set up Stingray. As for J.huff your question depends on the species of uro you plan to keep. An aegypticus gets quite large and needs a large enclosure to match. Most people who keep uromastyx have either ornatas or malis. These two species usually max out around 8 inches. So an enclosure of at least 4 feet is necessary to establish these animals critically necessary temperature gradient. I am not saying you have to devote a room to these lizards, but the greatest challenge in keeping these desert specialists is creating an exhibit that allows them to have a very hot end (near 112) and a very cool retreat (in the mid 80s) and all the temperatures in between. They need these temps to properally regulate their body temperature. This allows them to digest and rest as their body needs to, to grow and mature. So if you can establish this in a smaller enclosure (which is very difficult) than you've done well. So to answer your question the smallest sized enclosure to maintain these temperatures is around 4x3x2 feet long. 
     More things to consider when keeping these lizards is their diet, proper nutrients is harder to come by in a vegetarian diet than you think it would be, many plants that seem ok block them of precious calcium leaving them susceptible to MBD. 
     Also when picking out your lizard make sure it is fat and healthy, preferably from a specialist or breeder. Never try to do a "pet shop rescue" with this species, because these malnourished individuals are often infected with intestinal parasites and have been fed on improper diets making them very expensive to rehabilitate and wean off their junk food diets.  A way to identify a good specimen is to look for healthy tight skin with no left over patchy shed, a fat football shaped belly, and a fat, spiny, sturdy tail with no nicks or loose pieces. (refer to Stingrays Uro, it is a picture of health)
   I realize this all sounds like a lot but it ensures you have a healthy lizard for a long time. Do not let this scare you away either, uromastyx are wonderful and rewarding lizards if you just offer them these basic needs they will be happy and enjoyable for many, many years. 
 Also I will leave you with this link, this is one of the best places for Uro information (there is also a forum devoted to their care)
http://urowiki.filecore.net/Main_Page


----------



## stingray (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Arianji. Thats alot of great info you posted. IMO...this is the best darn uromastyx web site to date. You can find just about anything on here about keeping different uromastyxs.
http://deerfernfarms.com/


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 18, 2012)

I actually just bought a 55 gallon aquarium that I was planning on using as my first freshwater fish tank, but I also just bought a 20 gallon high tank with the complete aquarium set up that I'm thinking of using for my first freshwater tank.

So If I do end up buying a uromastyx will he be able to live comfortably in a 55 gallon? The dimensions of the tank are 4 feet long, 12.5 inches wide and 21 inches deep.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Jun 18, 2012)

stingray said:


> uromastyxs


Just curious: etymology considered, wouldn't the plural form be _uromastyces_?


----------



## stingray (Jun 18, 2012)

JadeWilliamson said:


> Just curious: etymology considered, wouldn't the plural form be _uromastyces_?


Honestly uromastyx is the name of the genus. And there is only one genus named uromastyx. So there is no plural. Kinda falls in being a collective noun like fish and sheep. Of course just my opinion.


----------



## stingray (Jun 18, 2012)

J.huff23 said:


> I actually just bought a 55 gallon aquarium that I was planning on using as my first freshwater fish tank, but I also just bought a 20 gallon high tank with the complete aquarium set up that I'm thinking of using for my first freshwater tank.
> 
> So If I do end up buying a uromastyx will he be able to live comfortably in a 55 gallon? The dimensions of the tank are 4 feet long, 12.5 inches wide and 21 inches deep.


IMO...55 gallon would be ok if for a single uromastyx that stays on the small size like a sudanese, somali, or saharan. An ideal size tank would be a 75 gallon.


----------

